# white line disease



## whalenrm (Oct 18, 2011)

I had my vet come over today to trim two of my goats hooves and he said that they have white line disease. Does anyone else have any experience with this?


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Never heard of it? :shrug: What did he say it is? Or why does he think they have it?


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

ok so I'm thinking they have hoof rot. 
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/hoof-trim-rf.htm
This is a link with some good info!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

White line is usually found in horse hooves. If I remember right its like they get a fungus in between the hoof wall and the laminae and it causes it to separate.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Your absolutely correct ptgoats45. I've treated 1 of our horses in 2 hooves for this. It's no fun to deal with. When I saw this thread I was hoping goats don't get this as well.


----------

